# Any idea who this is?



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

First off this car is absolutely stunning, with that out the way lol does anyone happen to know what the track is being played at 2.48? I have tried to find it but haven't had any luck.

Any help would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

Shazam for iphone will sort that out,i would check but at work with no speakers


----------



## Blake-R (Apr 11, 2007)

ChromeDome said:


> Shazam for iphone will sort that out,i would check but at work with no speakers


I've already tried good old Shazam buddy and it can't find it!!


----------



## ChromeDome (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah,ok normally its spot on


----------

